# Best espresso setup under £1500?



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Just running the first shots, but already very impressed with this set up. The Niche purchase had its uncertainty, but in the end they delivered. Mara X so good when paired up with a WiFi plug.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Fantastic set up!

I have the same. I'm not sure you can get a better set up for the money with such a small footprint (and they're both so pretty 😉)

Enjoy!


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Ditto - same setup here inc wifi plug


----------



## BobbyAxelrod (Jan 12, 2021)

Cool setup! Enjoy!!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Mpbradford Very nice....is that "sign" a reproduction/original/other ? ....if available then where from ? ...many thanks in advance. 😎


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

Very nice set up, liking that pairing! Looks like a prime candidate for one of @MildredM coffee bar towels though (imho).


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

@Rumpelstiltskini bought it second hand from our community Facebook site. £5 so doubt it's anything fancy - I like it though.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Mpbradford said:


> @Rumpelstiltskini bought it second hand from our community Facebook site. £5 so doubt it's anything fancy - I like it though.


 So do i....i'll search the t'internet for it using the "images"....hopefully i'll come across it....does look good 😎


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Deegee said:


> Very nice set up, liking that pairing! Looks like a prime candidate for one of @MildredM coffee bar towels though (imho).


 EXCELLENT....good call....i second that motion....and when you get one be sure to take LOTS of pictures and do some "extra large" close-up's and some from different angles....the peeps on the forum will love you for it 😋


----------



## neilester (Aug 6, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

What does the wi Fi plug do for the setup? Turn the machine on/to get it warmed up??


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Wisey said:


> What does the wi Fi plug do for the setup? Turn the machine on/to get it warmed up??


 Exactly, you can have it timed so that it's ready to go as soon as you are! You've also got a fail safe to make sure it is switched off.

Additionally, if you fall over somewhere you can communicate via morse code on your machine a la Parasite.


----------



## lynxv3 (Sep 28, 2018)

I have all that except the Niche!! Always out of damn stock


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@Kjk

can you send me a link to the plug you have? Are they expensive?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Thats a kasa type plug by looking at the app


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Kasa £12ish.


----------



## Deanmp (Mar 16, 2021)

Beautiful setup!


----------



## Priscilla (Mar 31, 2021)

Beautiful machine! I'm torn between this and the Elizabeth and this is swaying me towards the Mara....


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

Priscilla said:


> Beautiful machine! I'm torn between this and the Elizabeth and this is swaying me towards the Mara....


 I'm torn between this, Elizabeth and saving up for the Bianca! Really like Lelit as a company. What's your thought process so far?


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

Funny how the Mara X and Elizabeth are right at the top of so many wishlists, lol - was in same place, went the Niche Zero (black) and the Mara because of slim form factor and it being slightly less reliant on electronics, but either are bloody awesome value and offer extremely good performance.

Niche - well, not feeling the need to upgrade in the forseeable future, accepting that (most) others are different


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

There is a lot to be said for the electronics! I've been trying to get the most out of a SO coffee on the Elizabeth and managed an amazing shot this morning, which involved taking 2bar preinfusion up to 18s. This isn't easily replicated without flow control (Bianca) or programming (Elizabeth).


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Rincewind said:


> So do i....i'll search the t'internet for it using the "images"....hopefully i'll come across it....does look good 😎


 @RincewindDid you find one? They sell them in The Range store near us. I'll have a look next time I'm in there.


----------



## Priscilla (Mar 31, 2021)

EddieT said:


> I'm torn between this, Elizabeth and saving up for the Bianca! Really like Lelit as a company. What's your thought process so far?


 I decided to go for the Elizabeth because it has a shallow profile and will fit in our kitchen better (we are short on space) and I can pre-program it and press a button (which my husband prefers) also I read that the steam function is better than the Mara. I would really love the Bianca but it's a bit out of our price range at the moment and will also take up too much space in our kitchen. The Elizabeth seems great so far. I would have preferred a metal knob for the steamer (the plastic one feels a bit cheap) and I think they could have done a better job of labelling the buttons (perhaps a symbol cut out of the metal on the LED rather than printing on the metal which looks like it may wear off at some point). Another plus is that it's easy to wipe clean. I'm quite happy with it so far but we are getting through a lot of water and I would really love it if we could plumb it in as it's under the kitchen counter and we have to move it forward to access the tank which is a pain.


----------

